# The "safest" carseat?



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Is there such a thing, safety rating wise? DH & I were at Babies R Us last night looking at carseats for our baby on the way. DS1 has a Britax Decathalon that we received from DH's grandmother. I had never heard of a Britax when I was pregnant with DS, but she told me she wanted to buy him one since they were "safest" and had the "best crash testing ratings". I don't know where she got this information from. I've searched for safety ratings online and can't find anything that says "this carseat is safer than that one".

How do you rate/gauge the safety of a carseat? Others tell me that all carseats rate the same in a crash because they have to be a certain standard to pass inspections, in order to be sold on the market.

I love my son's Britax. He's been in it since he was 4 mos old [ _he was already 20 lbs by then!_ ]. It worked wonderfully both RFing anf FFing. I have had no issues with it. DS is about 45 lbs now and still fits so comfortably in it. I have no problems spending the huge amount on a Britax, or anything else.

I just want to make sure my children are safe, no matter how expensive the seat is. We plan on buying the baby a Chicco KeyFit at first, then when he/she grows out of it, a carseat that can hold atleast up to 65 lbs. I know that Britax offers a seat that holds up to 80 lbs as well.

Advice? Recommendations?

************************************************** ********

*UPDATE!*

We received our Frontier in the mail today and I am so beyond pleased with it. DH helped me fit it perfectly to our LO during his lunch break, then I installed it before heading out to run errands. I read through the manual first and I am so glad I did, or else intalling that seat would have been frustrating. DS says he loves it and he looks really comfortable it in.

Here are some pics!

getting the appropriate fit:

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...0mos/006-2.jpg

running errands:

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...0mos/008-2.jpg


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

We have only purchased Britax car seats for our kiddos. I love their safety factors. They are very expensive seats, but last years!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

There are no safety rating for car seats, like you heard, they are all tested to the same standards. That doesn't mean that all car seats are created equal though, the more expensive ones often have features that make them easy to use correctly. I love my Britax seats, I have a number of car seats brands, and they are my fav out of all of them.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

All carseats meet the same minimum standards. We do not know which seat is "safest". While Britax seats are cute and easy to use, there are other seats out there which will last kids much longer -- children almost always outgrow seats by height rather than weight, and Britax convertibles have the shortest harnesses of the higher-weight harnessing seats.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
All carseats meet the same minimum standards. We do not know which seat is "safest". While Britax seats are cute and easy to use, there are other seats out there which will last kids much longer -- children almost always outgrow seats by height rather than weight, and Britax convertibles have the shortest harnesses of the higher-weight harnessing seats.

Which ones last longer?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Convertibles with taller strap slots than the Britaxes (which hover around 16.5") include:

Evenflo Triumph Advance, 50#, 17"
Sunshine Kids Radians, 65#-80# (depending on model), 17"-18", depending on who measures
Learning Curve TrueFit, 65#, 17.5"
NEW Dorel Alpha Omega Elite, 50#, 17.5"

The first three seats usually fit newborns of average size and shape.

A forward-facing seat has been outgrown by height when the child's shoulders are above the top harness setting or ears above the top of the shell. Many many kids don't make it much past 45# in the Britax convertibles, so you might want to check your son's shoulders next time you strap him in. He might be close.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...0mos/002-1.jpg

Here's a very recent pic of him taken in his seat. You can see the top harness in it, too, I believe. He looks like he's still a little below it from my view, but what do you think? I'll check again when I buckle him in later.

But assuming he outgrows it in a few mos, he's still under 4 years old and I just don't feel safe with him in a booster yet.. so I'd need to buy him a new carseat, right?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

double post, sorry


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's really hard to tell from a photo, but it looks to me like he might be over. especially because the cover slots (IME) tend to ride a little higher than the actual harness slots. I recommend that you take a ruler and insert it over your son's shoulders into the actual harness slot and see if the ruler is pointing up, down, or straight.

Both the Graco Nautilus and Britax Frontier have harness heights between 18.25" and 18.5". At his age it could take a few years for him to grow 2" in the torso, so they will last a long time, and both convert to boosters as well.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for this information. I probably sound horribly uneducated, but what are the risks as of now if he is, indeed, above the highest harness slot? Is he less protected until I can get him a bigger seat?

Which carseat do you use for your children?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The harness will hold him to 65#, but if his shoulders are above the strap slots, he risks spinal compression in a crash. Children "ramp up" on impact, and if there is not any harness above his shoulders, it could injure his spine -- so yes, if he has outgrown the seat by height, he does need a new seat.

My daughter is 7.4yo, 48" and 50#. She rides mostly in a Sunshine Kids Monterey booster seat: before that, she rode in Graco Nautilus seats (and she still does on occasion).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

He needs a new seat ASAP. Spinal compression is a very real risk







You can save his seat to pass down to the baby (after the infant seat), and get him a new seat like the Nautilus, Frontier, Safeguard, or Regent.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

But, the good news is you can buy a new seat for your 4yo and pass down the decathalon when the baby outgrows the bucket. Your seat will expire when it's 6 years old, so you'll have to decide what to get the youngest then, but it spreads out the cost.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

How do I figure out the expiration date on a carseat? DH's grandmother mailed it to us when DS was 4 mos old, and that was in 2006. I'm assuming it was manufactured no earlier than 2005? I just found out about expiration dates a couple months ago, but I don't know how/where to find it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The date of manufacture will be on a sticker either on the outside of the shell on the left side of the seat, about level with the child's ear, OR under the cover on the seat, under where the child's bum would be.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The date of manufacture will be on a sticker either on the outside of the shell on the left side of the seat, about level with the child's ear, OR under the cover on the seat, under where the child's bum would be.

Thank you! It was manufactured 07/07/06.. so it's good til 2012?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Awww, it has a birthday coming up







. Yep, it expires 7/7/2012


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

That actually will probably work well. Your youngest will be nearly 3, and depending on size may be too big to rf and could go into whatever seat you get your son and your son can get a dedicated booster. OR, there will be an awesome high weight rearfacing seat on the market by then you can upgrade too. Either way, it buys you nearly 3 years of time!


----------



## sarajane (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Many many kids don't make it much past 45# in the Britax convertibles, so you might want to check your son's shoulders next time you strap him in. He might be close.

I hope that isn't true. We just bought two new Britax seat and my DD is 32 pounds and I told my hubby they would last to 65 pounds based off of what the weight limit of the seat is. He won't be too happy if it doesn't. He was trusting me on this purchase. He is happy with the seats now. DD is rear facing at the moment but I think he was counting on not having to buy her anything else for a long long time.

Why do the shoulders have to be below the top harness height? I thought that if the straps fit around them snugly they were good. What is the reasoning behind this I wonder? Anybody know? Thanks!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If the shoulders are above the harness slot, in a crash it can cause spinal compression.

Really, it depends on the heigh (torso) of the child when they outgrow carseats. My oldest outgrew the MA by height at 39lbs when he was around 4 years old. He has a long torso. Most kids probably make it to 45-50. It also depends on age when they outgrow it as to what seat you need to buy next. I don't know anyone who has made it to 65lbs in a Marathon sized seat, though I'm sure some short chunky kids do.


----------



## sarajane (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh, that makes sense.

Well, I guess I shouldn't worry about it. They were just expensive seats but very much worth it anyway. We love them. She is heavy for her age though so I think she will get too heavy for it before she gets too tall for it. Strange cuz she is so skinny! Just dense I guess.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarajane* 
I hope that isn't true. We just bought two new Britax seat and my DD is 32 pounds and I told my hubby they would last to 65 pounds based off of what the weight limit of the seat is. He won't be too happy if it doesn't. He was trusting me on this purchase. He is happy with the seats now. DD is rear facing at the moment but I think he was counting on not having to buy her anything else for a long long time.

Why do the shoulders have to be below the top harness height? I thought that if the straps fit around them snugly they were good. What is the reasoning behind this I wonder? Anybody know? Thanks!

I can't imagine a child making it to 65lbs in a marathon sized seat. They would have to be very short and stocky. Dd is skinny, but she's outgrowing her blvd right now and weighs 37lbs.

-Angela


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

DD is in a cosco scenera right now for 1) money reasons 2) she tolerates it and 3) it fits in our current car w/o worry or fuss.

I would like to do a Britax Marathon, although I have fears that she will outgrow it. $$$ makes it impossible for now. *sigh*

If I could toss money around I would go for the Radian 85. (And isn't it FAA approved too??)

But I think by the time we straighten out finances and buy a new car, I will just want to import a Swedish carseat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
DD is in a cosco scenera right now for 1) money reasons 2) she tolerates it and 3) it fits in our current car w/o worry or fuss.

I would like to do a Britax Marathon, although I have fears that she will outgrow it. $$$ makes it impossible for now. *sigh*

If I could toss money around I would go for the Radian 85. (And isn't it FAA approved too??)

But I think by the time we straighten out finances and buy a new car, I will just want to import a Swedish carseat.

The radian 85 won't last most kids any longer than the 65. The Truefit will actually last kids longer in nearly all cases. (higher strap heights)

Almost all seats are FAA approved









-Angela


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Radian80, not Radian85, though it really doesn't matter because kids won't make it to either 80# or 85#.

And since we're sharing, my long-torsoed daughter outgrew Britax convertibles at 42" and 42#.


----------



## sarajane (Oct 20, 2004)

Yikes. I hope that doesn't happen. But, I guess I could try to sell it if she outgrows it fast.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarajane* 
Yikes. I hope that doesn't happen. But, I guess I could try to sell it if she outgrows it fast.

I'm not trying to be a brat or a broken record, but most kids outgrow the Marathon by about 50#.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I'm not trying to be a brat or a broken record, but most kids outgrow the Marathon by about 50#.

Yes, I have to agree. DD outgrew the Marathon at 30 pounds







and not quite 3 years old. But, she's very tall and has a long torso. Most kids make it to at least 4. Still, there are other seats that last longer since they have higher top slots


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

My daughter was 5.5, but she's little, and at 5.5 she was 42" and 42#.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, the safest carseat is one you can use correctly every time. For us, we move seats a lot, so I like britax convertibles the best. I would love a radian or a truefit, but the difficulty in installing them compared to a britax turns me off. Otherwise, it's all about the features you want the most. If you're not going to move seats a lot, I would go for a radian or true fit.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

How do you rate/gauge the safety of a carseat?
Since all seats sold in the US have to pass FMVSS testing, I narrow it down by looking at the company's track record- how do they handle recalls? Do they test beyond what is required? Are they innovative- do they try to keep up with changing demands and new technology? Based on how they've handled recalls/seats they knew were dangerous, we won't use seats made by Dorel or Evenflo. I used to buy Britax exclusively. Now we have a mixture of Britax, Recaro, Baby Trend, Sunshine Kids (2 Radian XTs that I absolutely LOVE! and a Monterey that is my favorite booster of all time) and a True Fit (that I'm very happy with).


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

I measured, measured again, then had DH measure for a final conclusion, and DS has a little less than half an inch before he reaches the top harness. However, that's still a little too close for much comfort, so we're going to buy him a new seat anyways.

I've narrowed it down to the *Britax Frontier* & the *Graco Nautilus*. If I'm going to be spending a lot of money on a new seat, I'm very interested in the harnessed seats that can be switched to boosters when the time comes.

So, my question is, if you were left with these two choices for a seat, which one would you pick and why?

For what it's worth, my son is 3 years old, 45 lbs, and 41 in tall. I don't know if that makes a difference or not.. just basically to give you a general picture that he's tall and husky.


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

i REALLY wish car seat companies made it clearer that the strap height is the most important measurement to pay attention to in determining what seat to buy and how much use you'll get out of it. we also bought a marathon thinking ds1 would be in there until he was 4+. oh well!


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
The radian 85 won't last most kids any longer than the 65. The Truefit will actually last kids longer in nearly all cases. (higher strap heights)

Almost all seats are FAA approved










-Angela

huh what am I thinking of that's so special about it?

maybe i am thinking of the true fit?

something?










Well anyways thanks for the heads up!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THBVsMommy* 
I measured, measured again, then had DH measure for a final conclusion, and DS has a little less than half an inch before he reaches the top harness. However, that's still a little too close for much comfort, so we're going to buy him a new seat anyways.

I've narrowed it down to the *Britax Frontier* & the *Graco Nautilus*. If I'm going to be spending a lot of money on a new seat, I'm very interested in the harnessed seats that can be switched to boosters when the time comes.

The Frontier makes a better booster -- but boosters are less expensive than harnessed seats, so you could probably buy a Nautilus plus a good booster for the cost of the Frontier.

The biggest issue that I see with the Nautilus is the crotch. Some kids, especially bigger kids, and especially boys (ahem) seem to find the crotch strap uncomfortable. My daughter, who isn't especially skinny, had no problem with it. I know some kids much smaller than her who DID find it uncomfortable. I'd try your son in the seat. If it's comfortable for him, then it's a perfectly fine seat and up to you which one to get. If he finds the crotch strap too confining, then of course the Frontier would be a better choice.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

We have a nautilus and have had no issues with it at all. My ds rode in it as a booster for 2 car rides and it worked well for him and fit him well (at 4years and 40lbs). No issues with the crotch strap, and he is a boy.

For me, I couldn't justfiy the extra cost of the frontier, and I got a steal on the nautilus (something like $117 shipped).


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

If you won't be able to buy a dedicated booster once he outgrows the harness of the Nauti, I'd go with the Frontier. The Nautilus is a great seat- we had to return ours because my 4yo DS (who is in the 39% for height and weight) kept complaining about the crotch buckle- it was underneath him and "pulled" on his little boy parts. We, like lots of other people, had terrible problems with head slump when he slept on a long trip- he kept waking up with his neck bent forward and was miserable. But I know people who absolutely love theirs. The Frontier has more shoulder width and definately more crotch depth, if those things are an issue for you. The Nauti is WAY easier to install, IME. And kids absolutely love the cupholders and little cubby boxes in the Nauti


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The crotch stuff just doesn't make sense to me (and please don't read that out of context!). My daughter is 7yo and 50# and not skinny and she has plenty of room. I've seen kids much younger and smaller that don't. It really depends on body build, I guess, but it's not something as easily measured as shoulder height or poundage.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The whole frontier/nautilus seems to largely be personal preference and body-type.

My dad just got a frontier for his car for dd, I'll be interested to see how I like it (and what she thinks of it...)

-Angela


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

We love our Nautlius, but it does have 2 problems for our large 2yo(35#,36"):

1. Her shoulders are a little too wide for the seat (I'm hoping as she gets taller it will be less of a problem--she's only 26mo).
2. The headrest presses her head forward a bit, making her slump when sleeping. We use a U-shaped travel pillow when she sleeps in it.

However, for the money and the ease of install, it was the best seat for us.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

bump for update in post #1!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

thanks for the update- the reason I like Britax seats is because they are so easy to install and adjust the straps. To me- if a car seat is installed incorrectly or not tight enough it isn't safe so having one i can do myself with minimal hassle and get right is totally worth the price.


----------



## kai28 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evergreen* 
thanks for the update- the reason I like Britax seats is because they are so easy to install and adjust the straps. To me- if a car seat is installed incorrectly or not tight enough it isn't safe so having one i can do myself with minimal hassle and get right is totally worth the price.

FWIW in Mass. you can take your car seat to a state-approved fit station & they'll either check it or just install it correctly (and explain to you what they are doing/how they do it). It's free. I took mine to a police station in another town (had to make an appt), and they just installed it for me & showed me how to make sure it's tight enough.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

The police dept.s do that here too, but they kind of suck at it.


----------

